# Hook Shots



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

One of my fishing partners recently had the fine experience of removing a hook the became embedded in his hand. It got me to thinking how much i love hearing people's hook stories. Please share your horror stories, i'll give two of my favorite ones. Pictures are great too.
While fishing at Commins Lake in Eastern Nevada, my brother in law and his brother were fishing fairly close with pontoons. We were all casting blue foxes toward shore. I heard my brother in law yell, and i turned to see a a blue fox dangling from the side of his neck. On closer examination, two of the three hooks on the treble were in his skin. I pulled on it and all it did was pull his skin about 4 inches away. I wish i had a picture of it, he didn't think it was funny so he wouldn't let us take pictures of his neck. I don't think i've ever laughed so hard in my life. 
My other favorite was a similar situation, except for i was on the hooking end of it. I snagged a jakes spinner in my friends calf. Thinking i was snagged on a bush and not paying attention to his screams i yanked on it embedding the hook further. He threw his pole at me, and swore for about 3 or 4 minutes, then we proceeded to cut the hook out of his skin with a dull swiss army knife.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my scouts burried a mepps spinner in his arm at scout camp in '06. I had a good first aid kit, and demonstrated to my scouts how to do it properly. I have to say - the scout was the toughest kid in the whole troop. He didn't cry, but he was feeling it but didn't let the other kids know it. I was very glad it was him and not some of the girly scouts in the group. They would have gotten a ride to Evanston to meet their folks at the hospital ER. To get the hook out though, I first sterilized a needle, puched a new hole to push the hook through. Then I bent the barb flat with my leatherman and backed the hook out. A few alchohol swabs and some iodine were great. A dab of neosporin and a band aid, and there wasn't a scar left by the time we headed home on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

When I was a kid and just learning how to fly-fish (self taught) we had a family reunion camping trip in AF canyon. I was on the river trying to fish and a bunch of my cousins were standing on the bank watching me and I remember feeling pretty cool and showing off just a bit. 8) I tried to impress them with how long I could make my casts when I snagged something on one of my back casts. I though it was just a tree or something until I heard one of my cousins screaming and I looked back and saw him holding his ear! :shock: The hook had caught him right in the lobe and pierced it clear through giving him a nice Royal Coachman earring!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have seen them in the head, middle of the back- between 2 fingers and holding them together- everywhere. On some other thread I mentioned my father, who was a doc, got a free trip to Great Bear Lodge just to give a seminar on how to remove hooks from ones body. We used to live on Lake Eire and the Sandusky river had a walleye run in the spring that 400 guys would be standing arm to arm saying they were fishing but they were just sangging and 1/2 the time each other so he got a lot of practice removing hooks. Amazing he actually had guys with lures hanging from thier heads asking him not to ruin any hooks because it was thier best lure. He had a buddy who was also a doc in Alaska and said it wasn't even close to what he has seen on the rivers up there.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

I was out on Lake Clark in Alaska fishing. We were paddling along casting towards shore with big pixies and dardevels for northerns or whatever else might be on the bite. I was constantly bobbin my head around trying to avoid the lure of the jackass in the front when he would backcast.

I had a fish on and quit watching him as I concentrated on the task at hand.

His lure came back and instantly shot forward with me with it. A 3/0 treble was completely through my upper lip. His forward cast just about threw me into the lake and capsized the canoe.

He was laughing so hard he couldn't assist in getting it out and I was so pizsed that I about crowned him with an oar. Finally I found a leatherman and cut off the hook barb and extricated myself. All I told him was, 'Watch what the hell you are doing!" and we went back to fishing. 

I started to think how easy that it would have been to loose an eye and I really got hot. He was the bush plane pilot and I couldn't make too big of a deal out of it so I dummied up. He knew I was big time unhappy so it was quiet around camp the rest of the afternoon. 

It was not the first I hook I have had in me and I suppose it won't be the last. If you fish enough your bound to get one in you every once in a while especially if you are fly fishing in a crossing wind.

My face is scarred up enough from living too hard that the little hole through my lip is only a distant memory, but I haven't forgotten how easy it would have been to loose an eye in a second of carelessness.

Keep the wind to your back and your line tight.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

OK, Ill' bite. I am pretty sure I have posted this before but it has been a while. My good friend, my son and I were floating the Henries Fork between Warm River and Ashton Dam. The wind was blowing and my son hooked me in the cheek with his back cast. A quick tug confirmed it was in past the barb. The fishing was too good and the time was too short to mess with it in the boat and my wife who happens to be an RN was to pick us up in Ashton. She would surely be able to get it out quickly and easily, right? So I just cut the tippet, tied on another fly and we kept on fishing. It was our last day and my wife had to work that night in SLC. So when we got to Ashton, we quickly loaded our gear and then I asked my wife to perform the little proceedure before we drove home. But she adamantly refused to even touch it dispite my pleading. So we started for home with the PMD still in my cheek. We stopped in Pocatello to eat dinner and I again pleaded with my wife to take the hook out before eating dinner. Besides the short piece of tippet still attatched to the fly was annoyingly tickling my neck. I got quite self conscious with all the people in Appleby's starring at the fly in my cheek and then I remembered something I had read in Outdoor Life when I was about 14. While we were waiting for our food I went to the car and retrieved a length of heavy leader. I went to the restroom and using the mirror threaded the leader through the bend of the hook. Holding the ends of the leader together in one hand I held the eye of the hook tight against my cheek with a finger of the other hand. A quick yank on the ends of the leader and the PMD painlessly fell into the sink. I returned it to my son's fly vest and it served us through several more fishing trips. The rest of the way home my wife kept ragging on me about getting a Tetinus shot. I did the next day and it hurt more than removing the hook. Dang those cowardly nurses.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You make me laugh campfire. I put my wife through nursing school but when the kids get hurt, who do they go to? Not the RN! Nice story. I like it. Any more out there?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am lucky enough to have not hooked my self so far but here are some pics of my little brother. He got his nose pierced while fishing in south east Alaska. It was his own hook that a sockeye threw and it got him perfect. What are the odds?
[attachment=2:es6amw2a]IMG_3963_069.jpg[/attachment:es6amw2a]
[attachment=1:es6amw2a]IMG_3964_070.jpg[/attachment:es6amw2a]
[attachment=0:es6amw2a]IMG_3966_072.jpg[/attachment:es6amw2a]
Luckily my dads friend is a dentist and was there to remove it!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome pics! Made me cringe and laugh simultaneously. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never been hooked, but BullRideNaked about knocked me out of the boat when he did a sidearm cast, catching me upside the head when he did it... So i got even about 3 casts later by snaggin him in the back... Good times! ha ha 8)


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Once right after I showed up to fish a little stream I finished tying on a fly and accidentally dropped my flyrod down a steep hill. The weight of the rod buried the hook so deep you couldn't see any of the bend, just the shank. It sure ruined that trip but it came out quick with a little lidocaine and a scalpel.

If anyone is interested I posted some nasty pictures in the "gut pile" forum of a guy with a treble hook from a Jake's - literally in his eyeball. Not for the faint of heart to look at _/O They are under the heading "always wear sunglasses while fishing"


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I was fishing a river and casting to the banks and got my rapala stuck in the bushes. I did not want to spook the fish so I tried to pull it out. It came flying back and hit me in the cheek. Well we went back to the car and had my friend pull it out. I did not hurt much and I actually out fished him.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

the first time i went up to the logan it was really windy but i thought i could outcast the wind. i was doing fine until i saw multiple rises in a tricky spot. doing one of my small streams cast, to get into the tricky spot, the wind decided to interfere and instead of my fly going into the water it pierced my ear. it wasn't hard to get out and suprisingly wasn't really that painful.

the one i remember the most was of my step-dad. we were at panguitch and just got to "our spot" so we decided to drop anchor. my step dad wanted to hurry up and get fishing so he just threw the anchor overboard. he decided he wanted to keep some rope (that part of the lake is relatively deep) so he grabbed the anchor rope (not the smartest thing to do). towards the end there was a hook we forgot about and it went right into his hand. with the force and pain he went with the rope pulling him overboard under water!!! he came up about 30 seconds later with the hook through his middle finger and the rope still attached. he cut the rope in the water to get free. luckily he had a knife or it could have cost him his life! after that we came home and he went to the hospital to get it removed. 

Moral of the story: do not let fish hooks remain in your anchor line.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What brand of hook was it? Sounds like a great hook! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Several years ago my buddy and I were staying at my cabin with my grandparents. We had been fishing the whole weekend wearing pants, but the day we were leaving my friend decided to wear shorts. We ran over to the river to cast a few more times before leaving, when my friend got his spinner stuck in the willows on the other side of the river. We could see the lure, and it didn't look like it was stuck on anymore than a few leaves. I told him to just give it a good yank. Nothing. So I told him to pull harder. This time it broke loose, and came flying back and one of the sides of the treble embedded itself in his calf. That sucker went straight in, and buried all the way down to the shank. My grandpa had stuff to numb it with but my friend was too much of a wuss to let him try to pull it out. He ended up going to the ER when we got back to get it removed.


----------

